# USB: you need to format the disk in drive in F: before you can use it



## Laptiny (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm getting the this error when trying to access my USB drive.

I've tried chkdsk on the USB drive however that did not work as it is not the same filing system. (It is RAW and has to be NTFS)

I just came back from London and it has all my pictures on it and I can't access it. Incidentally, I can access photos and videos from my camera itself however I get the above error when connecting it to my computer and on double clicking* F:*.

I hope I don't have to format it as I went around for over 3 hours taking pictures. 

p.s. I don't believe it has anything to do with the operating system, I've tried opening the USB in Windows XP as well as Windows Vista Ultimate and Windows 2000.


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

If the drive is in RAW format there is no way Windows will be able to read it without it being formatted as FAT or NTFS.


----------



## Laptiny (Jan 29, 2009)

Nick Tompson said:


> If the drive is in RAW format there is no way Windows will be able to read it without it being formatted as FAT or NTFS.


It was working before. 

I don't want to lose all the photo's I've taken, is there any other way I can get the photo's off without formatting it?

Thanks.


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

There can be absolutely no way it was working before in RAW format.
You may be able to plug the camera in to the computer and get the photos off there.


----------



## Laptiny (Jan 29, 2009)

Nick Tompson said:


> There can be absolutely no way it was working before in RAW format.
> You may be able to plug the camera in to the computer and get the photos off there.


Hi Nick,

Yes that is what I did and it worked!

Here are the images:






Thanks a bunch for the help!


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

Absolutely no problem


----------

